# Installing XP on OSX Platform



## warnz (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm currently using an intel-based macbook running OSX 10.5. I used the Boot Camp software to install Windows XP on my hard drive. I partitioned 13 GB, which should be ample, for Windows to operate on. I followed the installation steps, and Windows began to install. I ran into issues where the disc would not allow Windows to install most ip tracking programs. Now, I'm stuck at 64% install, where Windows is trying to install ipconfig.exe. I don't know if this part of the installation is supposed to take a while or if Microsoft and Apple are arguing. Perhaps I need patience. Perhaps I need tech support. I'd appreciate some insight.

Please respond!


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok.... So this message is a little difficult for me to decipher.

So correct me if I am wrong. You are in the xp setup on your boot camp partition and it won't go past the ipconfig.exe?


----------



## 935684 (Dec 6, 2009)

Dannyn, I think that's what he meant. I don't know what he can do, though. I notice that Apple says that the version of Windows should be a full version, not an OEM. Maybe that's the problem. Maybe not.

I'm running into problems, possibly because of this. I've installed Windows XP at least 5 times on my Mac mini. The install seems to be successful, including the installation of drivers at the end. Everything is fine until I run Windows Update.

At that point everything freezes, either as soon as I try to download and install the first update, or during the 4th or 5th. That forces me to reboot without shutting down, as I lose control of everything except my mouse arrow. The mouse buttons become useless. Even if, by chance, I'm able to click on the Turn Off Computer... command, I get no further.

I've tried shutting down my firewall prior to the downloads, but in vain.

My copy of XP is an OEM one, but my Mac dealer says he's sold about 83 identical copies, and isn't aware of any failures. He suggested I do an NTFS format instead of a FAT32. I tried that yesterday to no avail.

My last resort will be to shut down automatic updates, and rely on Microsoft Security Essentials and Comodo for protection. Fortunately, I can run XP or Vista on my other computers in the meantime.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

I don't really think it matter on the OEM thing. I have got OEM to work before.

I'm not too sure why the Windows update is doing this. I didn't have any issue on mine. 

Hm.. maybe you could go to the update settings and then select download updates and let me choose when to install them and be selective with which ones you install.

What service pack is your copy?


----------



## 935684 (Dec 6, 2009)

My copy of XP is SP3. Again, just last night, everything froze, just as was trying to change the Windows Firewall setting to Off, as you suggested. This time, I tried to use the Log Off command in the Start menu, in order to switch users, and then restart using my alternative user account. This has worked before.

However, last night, the other account froze the moment I used the Shut Down command, this time so badly, that I was forced to shut the computer off by holding the start button in for about 6 seconds.

I tried rebooting in Windows, but I must have corrupted some file, as Windows froze half way through starting up, something that's happened a couple of times before. As usual, I did nothing, thinking that Windows was just checking the integrity of all my files, but it did no good.

As a result, I switched to using my Mac partition for the rest of the evening. I know I'll have to, once again, re-install Windows from scratch.

I know that the Windows installation disk has a Repair command on it, but it takes me to a DOS prompt, asking me to make an entry. Unfortunately, that gives me 2 additional problems. First, I don't know which DOS prompt to use, and second, I'm using a wide screen, which seems to hide some of the available choices at both the top and bottom of the screen.

I've tried using the >HELP command with no success, as I just don't understand what it says, and I've yet to find the correct command to repair the disk. I have tried CHKDSK, but that hasn't helped.

So, I guess it's back to the re-installation, once again. However, that won't really solve my problem with Windows.


----------



## 935684 (Dec 6, 2009)

Dannyn, one other thing I should have mentioned, is that my Mac and my Windows laptop are sitting on the same desk. Both are connected to my DSL modem with Ethernet cables. 

I've even tried disconnecting my laptop from the modem, thinking that it might be slowing down the updates. However, that hasn't helped at all.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

935684 said:


> My copy of XP is SP3. Again, just last night, everything froze, just as was trying to change the Windows Firewall setting to Off, as you suggested. This time, I tried to use the Log Off command in the Start menu, in order to switch users, and then restart using my alternative user account. This has worked before.
> 
> However, last night, the other account froze the moment I used the Shut Down command, this time so badly, that I was forced to shut the computer off by holding the start button in for about 6 seconds.
> 
> ...


I said "Auto update" Not Windows Firewall.

But in any case, if you can, hold off on reinstalling it again and let me see if I can dig a little deeper into the true cause of your problem, not saying I can fix it, but let me see if I can.

Also are you installing the Mac drivers? That is the first thing you should do with the fresh Windows install.

And when trying to boot Windows do you get a specific error or does it just sit at a black screen?

I can also hel you with the DOS commands.


----------



## 935684 (Dec 6, 2009)

Sorry, I should have been more careful in what I did. I thought I'd used the Automatic Updates control panel, though I could have made an error. The General tab of the Windows Firewall looks somewhat similar.

I do use my Mac installation disk to install the drivers, after Windows is installed. The freeze, last night, involved everything except the mouse arrow, and the ability to click once only, with my left mouse button. Then, I had to force the shutdown, and when I rebooted, I got the Welcome screen with the progressive blue bar moving from left to right.

Normally, that bar moves across the screen about 10 times during booting. However, when ever things freeze during startup, the bar makes about 4 to 6 passes, and then stops.

So, things freeze under 2 conditions - while trying to download and install using Windows Update, and after a forced shutdown, while rebooting. No error messages appear, and I never have a black screen. In the former instances, my screen is normal, except that, if I open another window which partially or fully covers the Windows Update window, and I then close it, the data from the 2nd window remains superimposed on the Windows Update window. In the latter instances, after a forced shutdown, I get the frozen Welcome screen. On rare occasions, after a forced shutdown, Windows will boot normally, after, first, indicating that it's checking my computer for errors.

I've tried starting up in safe mode, but am unable to do so, possibly because of the peculiarities of my monitor. My monitor, on startup, places a large white rectangle in the centre of the screen, which provides information about screen resolution. Normally, it disappears within 5 seconds, but when I'm trying to boot in safe mode, the white rectangle freezes, and prevents me from reading what Windows says in the middle of the screen.

So, the short answer is, never an error message, and never a black screen.

Hugh


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

I am looking into all this so don't think I'm ignoring the other part, just a lot of information to delve into. I may not be able to fix this one, but I will try.

Do you have the latest Bootcamp drivers? 32 or 64 bit windows?


----------



## 935684 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks, dannyn. Yes, i think I have the latest drivers. I bought the Mini in November, 09, and I regularly update my Mac software. That doesn't change the drivers on the Mac CD, but I assume that, somehow, my Mac partition makes applicable updated drivers available to my Windows partition.

Good (and extremely surprising) news. I used my Mac only, for the day. However, about an hour ago, I decided to boot Windows. The darn thing actually booted, and sent me to the black and white screen, on which the user can choose how to boot. I avoided Safe Mode, because of my inability to read what it says. I also decided not to ask Windows to boot normally, as that hasn't worked out well up until now. Instead, I choose Boot with the last version that worked normally. It worked. I assume it somehow worked like System Restore.

I'm not going to load many programs right now, as it may be a waste of time. However, I installed Firefox, went to the giveawayoftheday.com Website, downloaded a utility program called WinUtilities, and installed it.

The first thing I did, as soon as I had access to my desktop, was follow your advice, and disabled Automatic Updates. I got the normal warning about my computer being in danger, but I'll ignore that for the time being.

None of this is a real solution, but, at least, I can get into Windows, and follow any suggestions you might come up with.

Hugh


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok. So sounds like your doing ok for now.

The issue that I am worried about now is that the minute we start trying to do somethings and we get somewhere, the same issue arrises and it was all a big waste of time....

Please download and install blue screen viewer. 

Right click on MyComputer then click manage then click device manager then see if there are any yellow triangles with ! in them.

For the time being I would go to Apple's website and make sure that all your boot camp drivers are up to date.

Then I think we should turn back on the Windows Updates and start selectively choosing which ones to install...But try updating drivers first.

I could be totally off by this, but to me it seems like this is a driver issue.


----------



## 935684 (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm downloading version 3.1 of Boot Camp right now. I don't know what version I've been using. I guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow morning, and check its Properties, when I boot the Windows partition. If necessary, I'll update to version 3.1.

I'll also look at what the Device Manager reveals tomorrow, and let you know the results.

I Googled "Blue Screen Viewer", and got some interesting results. There are listings for 2 utilities - Blue Screen Viewer and BlueScreenView. The former links to pages that trigger warnings in my browser, indicating a dangerous Website. The latter don't trigger such warnings. Which one do you want me to get? I should mention, that I haven't been getting the blue screen of death during my recent problem - everything else, but not the blue screen.

I'll get back to you tomorrow, once I've tried to update my drivers.

By the way, I think I should let you know that I'm a complete amateur with respect to computers. If it gets too technical, I'll lose my bearings.

Hugh


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

http://www.mydigitallife.info/2009/08/07/bluescreenview-view-blue-screen-crash-information/
You can download it there.

Ok update that and see if that helps.

Let me know.

And yup, most people around here are non-technical people in need of help, that's where we come in.


----------



## 935684 (Dec 6, 2009)

Dannyn, here's what I've done, so far, today:

1. downloaded BlueScreenView (It's on my Mac partition, but I'll add it to a flash drive, which I can access from Windows.

2. downloaded and installed version 3.1 of Boot Camp drivers from Apple

3 opened Device Manager, and found 1 yellow exclamation mark. It was only visible when I clicked on Show Hidden Devices. I traced it as follows:

Non-Plug & Play>Serial>Properties>Device Instance Id>ROOT\LEGACY_SERIAL\0000

That's it, so far. The Automatic Updates control panel is still disabled. I didn't want to start trying to access Windows Update until you saw this.

Hugh


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

1.Ok, that was just incase we got one of those so we could see it. Its not entirely useful eitherwise.


2. Ok cool. Good sing.

3.Looks like that is the default port for a Modem. So that shouldn't be an issue. 

So as of now you are fully operatuional in the Windows partition you just do not have Windows update on...Correct?

If so you have two options. You can just skip Windows updates, or you can take the risk with Windows update. I would probably take the risk, but its up to you.


----------



## 935684 (Dec 6, 2009)

I'll take the risk. If I fail, I'll re-install XP, once again, and I'll leave Automatic Updates disabled.

I'll let you know what happens.

Thanks for all your help.

Hugh


----------



## 935684 (Dec 6, 2009)

I've spent several hours working on Windows updates, so far. Partial success. I've succeeded in downloading about 4 or 5 updates, and failed about 4 times.

I've noticed a pattern re shutting down. If I try to shut down or restart while the computer is hanging, I have to end up with a forced shutdown. i.e. turning off the power. However, if the computer hangs, and I select Log Off from the Start menu, switch to my other user account, and then click on the Restart command, my machine restarts normally, though somewhat slowly.

Additionally, even if I have to turn off the power when Windows hangs, I've been able to recover without apparent damage. There's been no need to re-install Windows today. Maybe that has something to do with the fresh installation of Boot Camp.

It's going to be a long process, I guess, but it's better than before.

I'll keep you posted about my progress over the weekend.

Hugh


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok sounds good. I will try to help you when I can. Rebooting beacuse its hanging isn't really a good thing... you could get corrupted files, but I guess you gotta do what you gotta do. 

Yup...Keep me updated!


----------



## 935684 (Dec 6, 2009)

Dannyn, success! The problem was solved by running my computer for the rest of the day, all night, and this morning. Instead of sitting in front of the computer, I turned off the monitor most of the time, and occupied my time with other things, such as watching TV or sleeping. 

I checked the computer every hour or so, yesterday, as well as this morning. Whenever it asked me to restart, I did so, and selected several more updates to download and install. There was one exception. Before I went to bed, I selected 24 updates.

Just prior to going to bed at about 0130, I hit the wrong switch, and instead of turning off the desk light, I cut all power to the computer and monitor. That was stupid and careless, but I guess I was tired by that time. It took about half an hour to get things working again.

There was a total of about 35 important updates, as well as about 8 optional ones. I haven't touched the optional ones, but all important updates are installed. I still have no explanation of the sluggishness of the process, as I've never experienced it before. 

At one point, I downloaded a disk utility named Diskmon, which put a disk activity light in my System Tray. I noticed that during most of the dead time, there seemed to be no disk activity. I could, however, see when there were disk reads and writes. The advantage of using Diskmon was that, whenever I was concerned that I had a hang, by waiting a couple of minutes, I'd see that there were actually some disk writes, indicating some, albeit very slow progress. That way, I refrained from aborting the update in error.

Well, that's where the situation stands right now. I'll gradually take care of the optional updates, a few at a time. Some of them are pretty large, so I don't feel like tackling them right away. In the meantime, I'll begin installing some of the Windows software that I want to use, as well as some data files and utilities.

Thanks, again, for your help. 

Hugh


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah your welcome. I like helping people like you that provide good descriptions of the issues and are willing to help yourself and do some of your own research.

On the oppositional updates depending on what they are and weather or not you think you need them or not you may want to just forgo them. But its up to you, I think your pretty stable at this point. 

As with any computer, but here especially, you need to back up your files, and here I would recommend you do that frequently.

Keep my updated.


----------



## 935684 (Dec 6, 2009)

Dannyn, just a follow-up comment - I've now got Windows XP completely updated, and all problems seem to be solved.

I think a significant part of my problem might have been caused by the fact that the Mac doesn't have a disk activity LED, so I wasn't aware of disk reads or writes during installation of numerous, large updates. Such installations can take a long time, especially on my relatively slow Mini, and I was incorrectly interpreting the delays as hangs, instead of normal waiting periods during lengthy installations. This was aggravated by the fact that, since I was using XP, there were, of necessity, many updates, with which to cope.

Your advice eliminated a lot of possible reasons for the problem, and the rest was solved by that little Windows utility called Diskmon. I'm now able to differentiate between a hang and a normal delay during installation, and I no longer abort installations, especially with forced restarts or shutdowns. I like it so much, that I'm using it as a start up utility, and I leave it in my System Tray whenever I use the Windows partition.

The pressure is off now, and I'm now in the process of installing Windows programs and data files. Basically, I'm only using Windows to run Quicken and my income tax software, neither of which is available for the Mac platform in Canada, as far as I know.

Thanks, again, for your patience and help.

Hugh


----------

